# [Wireless AP] Linksys WMP54G (RaLink) [ABANDONNÉ]

## legabier

Bonjour,

Je souhaite utiliser une carte réseau PCI Linksys WMP54G pour faire un access point.

Voici ce que dit lspci -v à propos de cette carte :

```
01:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI

        Subsystem: Linksys WMP54G ver 4.1

        Flags: slow devsel, IRQ 17

        Memory at febf8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel modules: rt61pci
```

Cette carte fonctionne lorsqu'elle se branche à un autre access point.

Est-ce qu'il est possible de l'utiliser en master? Quelqu'un a réussi? Comment?

Merci!

----------

## legabier

Partout où j'ai lu, il faisait mention que le modèle de ma Linksys ne pouvait pas fonctionner en access point.

J'ai abandonné et me suis acheté une D-Link WDA-2320 à la place.

----------

